# Nokia Returns?



## lorraine walsh (Feb 20, 2017)

How do feel about nokias return? are you excited? Will they be able to compete with todays smartphones?

https://www.forbes.com/video/5220845579001/


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 20, 2017)

Well I'm very happy they will re-realese the legendary Nokia 3310 at the price of 59 euros, and it's also nice to see them get on the android bandwagon.


----------



## erixx (Feb 20, 2017)

Everything related to recent Nokia shows clearly that business people more often than not know shit what they are doing. 
I mean Original Nokia was leader and went down. MS revamped it and had a top product, but let it down. A name that goes from hand to hand...
So I am not confident. A bit excited, maybe. Will they offer better hardware for a good price? Better software? Better camara? Better support?


----------



## lorraine walsh (Feb 20, 2017)

i  think they might also leverage their old image of phones  that are not easily damaged like phones of today


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 28, 2017)

The new 3310 is going to be useless is most of the world soon, as it's only 2.5G, so it won't work on 3G networks. Most countries in Europe and many in Asia, as well as the US are shutting down their 2G networks within the next couple of years, so bad business decision on Nokia/HMD's behalf imho.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Feb 28, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> The new 3310 is going to be useless is most of the world soon, as it's only 2.5G, so it won't work on 3G networks. Most countries in Europe and many in Asia, as well as the US are shutting down their 2G networks within the next couple of years, so bad business decision on Nokia/HMD's behalf imho.


I can see only hipsters or wanna be hipsters getting this phone. 2.5G is nothing in todays market


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 28, 2017)

lorraine walsh said:


> I can see only hipsters or wanna be hipsters getting this phone. 2.5G is nothing in todays market



I can see it sell in markets like India, Vietnam, Indonesia etc. where a lot of people can't afford smartphones and where there's no immediate plans on shutting down the 2G networks.


----------



## Komshija (Mar 1, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> I can see it sell in markets like India, Vietnam, Indonesia etc. where a lot of people can't afford smartphones and where there's no immediate plans on shutting down the 2G networks.


 I think that they'll be popular not only with hipsters but people looking for a simple and reliable phone and people who like retro-inspired designs, regardless of their financial capabilities.

Off topic: There are very good and far cheaper smartphones than ultra-mega-hyper popular iShit (padron my french, but I have a bad opinion about them and people who use them) or turbo-expensive Galaxy S7 and alike, but most people in Europe, USA and even in Asian countries never heard about them. I bet that overwhelming majority of folks never heard about Lenovo, Zopo, Xiaomi, Meizu, Gionee, IUNI, ZTE, UMI, Jiayu etc. smartphones.


----------



## animal007uk (Mar 1, 2017)

I'll stick with me nokia 5510! 

Thing is still working good and does what its supose to and never crashes or deletes stuff on its own and it never slows down.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Mar 1, 2017)

my favorite nokia used to be nokia 5530 but sadly it was stolen. Although I have shifted to Iphone. I hate how fragile it is.  




TheLostSwede said:


> I can see it sell in markets like India, Vietnam, Indonesia etc. where a lot of people can't afford smartphones and where there's no immediate plans on shutting down the 2G networks.



You make a good point. It has a good chance of success in these places


----------



## Ebo (Mar 1, 2017)

Nokia had their time back in the day, but now I just hope they were a distant memory. Only 3310 might be a hit in the 3rd world due to price. Too little and too late.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 1, 2017)

Ebo said:


> Only 3310 might be a hit in the 3rd world due to price. Too little and too late.



So I guess it'll come to Denmark soon then?


----------



## Derek12 (Mar 2, 2017)

To use when going on a binge without fearing to lose my iPhone 



Komshija said:


> Off topic: There are very good and far cheaper smartphones than ultra-mega-hyper popular iShit (padron my french, but I have a bad opinion about them and people who use them)



I was one of the most pro-Android and anti-Apple until last year when I tried iOS (an iPhone SE 16GB - 450 €). And I will never go back.
And I finally realized why they are so popular.

No freezes*, no crashes, no battery drain even with lots of apps opened, smooth as butter, no need to clean RAM, no malfunctions and no issues since September. Heck, I only had to reboot it after updates. And guaranteed to get all updates. The only thing I miss from Android is widgets

*Only one freeze while using a beta iOS.

Cheap is expensive

So you judge people for using a determined brand of smartphone? LOLOLOLOL



/typical iOS vs Android discussion


----------



## lorraine walsh (Mar 2, 2017)

No need to start a war between iphone and andriod here


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 3, 2017)

Eyeing for the Nokia 5 or Moto G5, to replace my old 1st Gen Moto G


----------



## Komshija (Mar 7, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> To use when going on a binge without fearing to lose my iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It depends what for you use your phone. For instance, people who will buy this Nokia aim for simplicity and functionality.

On the other hand, there are a of of kids, and I mean kids regardless of their age, who brag with their iPhones and whose "maximum range" is taking photos and uploading them on facebook. Those kind of people usually know nothing about phones and their capabilities but they do know how to brag with them and, surprisingly, most of them are iPhone users. That is the main reason why I dislike people with iPhones. Other is ridiculous price and limitations. Iphone OS might be slightly more fluid than than Android, but it's also extremely limited. 

Conclusion - iPhones are so popular because of excellent marketing and artificially-created hype.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## surya kumar (Mar 7, 2017)

Nokia now come agian Yes. With tieing up HMD Global Nokia is pertaining their brand and manufactures with HMD global now releasing few models namely the old featured phone 3310 and smart phone nokia c6.
Expected to retain their market agin


----------



## lorraine walsh (Mar 7, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> View attachment 84878



Amazing picture. where did you find it?


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 7, 2017)

lorraine walsh said:


> Amazing picture. where did you find it?



I found it on Facebook, posted by Anonymous ART of Revolution


----------



## surya kumar (Mar 9, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> View attachment 84878


Really Very Nice I like creativity like this..


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 29, 2017)

Actually, the Nokia 6 is pretty darn good phone. Super durable, good screen and camera and runs on stock Android which is cool. No bloat.


----------



## WiseMe (May 5, 2017)

I'm a Nokia fanatic since the day when 3210 was still popular like iPhone and I'm happy with the company's revival hope the re-release of Nokia 3310 opens the door once again for them.


----------

